# Munoscong Bay



## surfnturf (Sep 16, 2009)

I am heading to the UP next week to do some layout hunting on Munoscong Bay. Anyone having any luck up there? Whats the report?

I heard last week there was a bunch on ring necks up there however the hunter I was talking to did not have a layout boat.


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

Hunted last Thursday-Sunday. Lots of ringers and a few Reds around. Spent most of my time after the "wise" puddlers. BB's came in Friday and gone come Saturday. Play the wind right and a limit can be had. Better number should be down in a few weeks.


----------



## Iceman_101 (Jan 11, 2009)

divers every where just got to be in the right spots. been shooting limits of golden eyes the last 2 days. also some bills around and some old squaws. good luck


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

birds are stale but we should have good winds Saturday so you should have no problem killing birds. squaw and goldeys buy the shipping channel bills and ringers in the clay.


----------



## surfnturf (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for the info, a guy told me to get up into the shipping channel to shoot bluebills last year. This will be my second year up there, I will have to explore a bit. I hope to get into some ducks, last year we used the layout boat one day when if we used it the first day our barrels would have been hot!

Anyways its nice to get up there and see alot of ducks.

Anyone ever hunt behind sugar island, is it worth a day trip???


----------



## lssu-laker (Feb 24, 2009)

East side of the island can be good. 

Becareful where you venture. One you can end up in Canadian water, and the other is there is some BIG boats on the river. They will throw some really big wakes. Can be fun riding em out or disaterious if your not prepared.

Should be some birds around, couple oldsquaw were reported up river.

JW


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Ran through Lake George yesterday.. Lots of hunters, no ducks. A duck hunter pallooza. 4 layout rigs going on. Too much pressure for me.


----------



## Boone&Crockett (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm heading up to Munoscong Bay w/ SmurfnTurf. My golden retriever pups first trip to the UP! This is our second year in a row heading up to Munoscong and its something we look forward to all year. Hopefully we get some cooler temps pushing through here early next week and it should be a pretty special trip! Can't wait to see my dog get his first duck!


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

My cabin is just down the road from the bay, lots of guys have been hunting out towards pine isle and a couple layouts i've seen over by the reserve. Shooting really picked up the last weekend i was there, but that was a week ago. Going back up next weekend also, might try a little duck hunting also, good luck. I've always had good luck duckhunting up there.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

*PLEASE NOTE: Cyberscouting & Locales* 
Let's get this outta the way before the seasons start-

Do yourselves a favor and DO NOT post up specific locations of bird concentrations, gps coords to your honey holes or roosts.

It's so important, I'll say it again:


*DO

NOT 

DO IT!*


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=301304


----------



## surfnturf (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey, Boone I cant wait to see your pup at work it should be a great time. I dont know what KLRs problem is. It sounds like he thinks that he owns the water. KLR, I am going up to the UP to hang out with some friends I dont see much. If I decide I want to hunt Sugar Island to Drummond I will. And if I feel like telling my friends about a hot spot I will.

Man, KLR must have a questionable hunting abilities. If you want to hunt in a private spot go buy yourself some property and make sure no one knows about it. It must be a lonely life hunting like that.

If I am hunting an area where there is another hunter I dont know, I see it as an opportunity to make a new friend. Im not the one to cry, "Your in my spot!" Its all in how you handle the situation.

NEWS FLASH...No numbers of divers in the bay yet but when they are I will only let KLR know.


----------



## bias (Aug 29, 2004)

I understand why the mods don't want cyberscouting and specific locations downstate, but that dog don't hunt up here.

The economy is tough enough in our neck of the woods, and any one from below the bridge who wants to come to the Eastern UP and spend a couple of bucks hunting or fishing will get the best possible information I can give them. Including location, water temps, moon phase, and GPS coordinates to one of my blinds if necessary. I give updates every week to the bartenders and restaurant folks on the Island so that visiting hunters have some ideas where to go and have a successful hunt. Most other folks up here do the same. 

Other than opening day, I have never hunted a spot in the Eastern U.P that I would consider "crowded". Not even close.


... 
Anyone who wants to come to Drummond, please let me know, and I'll tell you anything you'd like to know.

James Bias
(906) 493-6637


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Sorry Bias. As I stated in another thread, I may have to go in and edit threads until we have a very well defined policy. I edited specific locale info only, I know your position well and appreciate your willingness to help others with area information. Its really what we're trying to do - help fellow members.
At this time, We're just asking that they solicite that info directly from you vs.a broadcast post to all.

Those that want it, will get everything they need from you that way.

Again, respect your position, just use the PM process or contact via email / phone as u offered above.

Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Wont post up a specific location, but I hunted munuscong this morning, we ended up with 2 nice drake mallards and a gaddy. Seen a decent amount of mallards around, and couple flock of divers. Was in a spot where I couldnt see the main bay so I didnt have a good look at the divers.


----------

